# I had to pee real bad



## Slim Harpo

Bonjour, 

Je devais faire pipi... desespérément?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## wildan1

_J'avais vraiment envie de faire pipi_


----------



## Slim Harpo

Merci beaucoup Wildan, but I'm looking to express the intensity of "real bad", and I think I  found it: Je devais faire pipi d'urgence.


----------



## marcolo

Some suggestions :

J'avais urgemment/désespéremment envie de pisser
J'avais une furieuse envie de pisser 
...


----------



## wildan1

Slim Harpo said:


> Merci beaucoup Wildan, but I'm looking to express the intensity of "real bad", and I think I found it: Je devais faire pipi d'urgence.


 
OK, I understand

The ungrammatical _"real bad"_ is about the same colloquial register as _" ça urge "_ :

_J'ai besoin de faire pipi et ça urge !_


----------



## Nicomon

marcolo said:


> J'avais une furieuse envie de pisser
> ...


 
This one gets my vote. Or _une envie urgente de pisser.  _A Quebecer might even say _une méchante envie de pisser. _

I would translate  _I ha*ve* to pee real bad_ by _J'ai envie de pisser, et ça urge!_... but that doesn't work as well in past tense.

To me _faire pipi_ sounds childish. If for a reason or another you hesitate to use the verb _pisser_, then use the formal _uriner_.


----------



## Franglais1969

Nicomon said:


> To me _faire pipi_ sounds childish. If for a reason or another you hesitate to use the verb _pisser_, then use the formal _uriner_.



I tend to agree with you Nicomon, that faire pipi is often used with children.


----------



## wildan1

Well, we didn't hear Slim Harpo's English version, so not sure if he meant:

_to pee - _colloquial but not vulgar
_to piss/take a piss_ (in AE this is fairly vulgar; certainly stronger than _pisser_ is in French)
_to take a whiz_ (this is colloquial but less vulgar than _piss_)

a small child might say _to go wee-wee/pee-pee. _No adult would say this; yet it seems I hear adults in French sometimes say _faire pipi_


----------



## Franglais1969

wildan1 said:


> Well, we didn't hear Slim Harpo's English version, so not sure if he meant:
> 
> _to pee_
> _to piss/take a piss_ (in AE this is fairly vulgar; certainly stronger than _pisser_ is in French)
> _to take a whiz_ (this is colloquial but less vulgar than _piss_)
> 
> a small child might say _to go wee-wee/pee-pee. _No adult would say this; yet I hear adults in French sometimes say _faire pipi_



Maybe they are being polite.  To me it is reminscent of American ladies who say "go potty," when in BE  a potty is what a baby "trains" on.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



wildan1 said:


> _[...]_No adult would say this; yet it seems I hear adults in French sometimes say _faire pipi_


Oui, tu peux l'entendre de la bouche d'adultes. Je l'utilise moi-même par exemple. 
Je devais absolument faire pipi de façon pressante... (ça dépend du niveau de langue, bien sûr)

On entend souvent « avoir une envie/besoin pressant/e » sans préciser qu'il s'agit de faire pipi.


----------



## Perhonorificus

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> On entend souvent « avoir une envie pressante » sans préciser qu'il s'agit de faire pipi.


 I'm not sure there is a French translation in the same register as _pee_.  I know both _pee_ and _pisser_ are slang, but, as far as I'm concerned, _pee_ seems closer to _faire pipi_--I feel _pisser_ is too strong for _pee_.


----------



## Parigigi

J'avais une sacrée envie de pisser.


----------



## Slim Harpo

Merci à tous! Unfortunately, I had to get away. The biggest thing I learned from this was unexpected: none of you used devoir! Though I could swear we would way "Je dois pisser" when I lived in France as a teenager, long ago. But I will go with envie from now on (uhm, not that I discuss this subject constantly). As for naming the act itself, my title indicated precisely what I was looking for: to pee, not to piss. I myself have heard French adults use faire pipi more than once, and it seemed to have a usage and tone very similar to "pee" in English: a sort of cute alternative to the vulgar (cute, but not necessarily childish). Anyway, thanks again everyone, that was really enlightening


----------



## Nicomon

Don't get me wrong. As a lady, I don't usually say _pisser. _I should have written childish or lady like.  Fact is, as Karine mentioned, that I wouldn't normally specify the urge. _J'ai envie, et ça urge! J'ai une de ces envies!_ etc...

But in this thread's context, imho marcolo and parigigi solutions (#4 & #12) are closer in register. Of course, one could say _sacrée/furieuse envie _OR_ envie urgente/pressante de faire pipi_. But I believe most men would say _pisser_, not _faire pipi,_ unless they are around children/ladies. I could be wrong.

The thing is that whereas many see _pisser_ as utterly vulgar, I mainly see it as familiar. Make that very familiar, but still... not as vulgar as _chier_, for instance.

Edit : just read Slim Harpo's last answer. Again, in French and as Wildan said above (#8) _pisser_ is not as vulgar as _to piss_.


----------



## Parigigi

If you need "devoir": Je dois aller aux cabinets / faire la petite commission...


----------



## rcmatthews

Hier, quand j'ai du exprimer ce tournure charmant, au bar avec mes potes (français), j'ai dit, "je dois pisser comme un fou". Ils ne m'ont pas corrigé, et ils ont comprenné très bien le sentiment. Mais je ne sais pas si ça se dit ou pas.


----------



## francofou2

Je dis souvent: "Je dois pisser comme un cheval!"  pour exprimer l'urgence de mon besoin d'uriner.
Je le trouve marrant.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

francofou2


----------



## philipmay

«J'ai besoin de trouver le petit coin.»   ...  ?


----------



## joseph123456

Il faut que j'aille pisser.


----------



## Jeyrem

J'avais une grosse envie de faire pipi
Il fallait vraiment que j'aille faire pipi



rcmatthews said:


> "je dois pisser comme un fou"


No prob with this, as long as* "comme un fou" & "pisser"* is used with people you're close to, in a friendly social context.


----------



## jaktown

*"J'avais une de ces envies de pisser"*. Pas vraiment grossier. "pipi" sounds a little childish to my ears.  Jamais entendu "comme un fou" ou "comme un cheval". Peut-être régional.


----------



## broglet

For clarity "I had to pee real bad" is pure American.  In English we would say "I was desperate for a pee" or in a higher register "I had an overwhelming volition for micturition"


----------



## Kecha

Nicomon said:


> Don't get me wrong. As a lady, I don't usually say _pisser. _I should have written childish or lady like.  Fact is, as Karine mentioned, that I wouldn't normally specify the urge. _J'ai envie, et ça urge! J'ai une de ces envies!_ etc...


I don't this has to do with ladies... If a colleague said "pisser" at work I would find it a bit too familiar for the context. However I would find "uriner" way to formal. "Faire pipi" would be the right call.

With friends I would definitely say "pisser". I'm not a lady-like lady I guess


----------



## Sansvisnage

To avoid the problem with "pipi"/"pisser", one could say "j'avais la vessie prête à exploser".


----------



## JClaudeK

philipmay said:


> «J'ai besoin de trouver le petit coin.» ... ?


La proposition "petit coin" convient très bien (on peut l'utiliser sans choquer qui que ce soit), mais on dirait plutôt "aller au petit coin":
"Il fallait absolument que j'aille au petit coin !"


----------



## jaktown

JClaude, would you seriously translate 'I had to pee real bad' by 'Il fallait absolument que j'aille au petit coin'? Do you reckon the connotation is similar???


----------



## JClaudeK

jaktown said:


> Do you reckon the connotation is similar???


The connotation, yes.
The language register not, of course.

*"J'avais une de ces envies de pisser"*. is perfect for direct translation.


----------



## joelooc

"J'avais méchamment besoin de me soulager" pourrait suffire, si le contexte le permet (sans relancer un débat sur le type de commission ou de besoin)


----------



## Nicomon

JClaudeK said:


> *"J'avais une de ces envies de pisser"*. is perfect for direct translation.


  And more that 9 years later, I still agree.

@ Kecha :  I noticed that you quoted my post,  but I specified... I don't usually. It takes more than a word like _pisser _to offend my Quebecer's ears.
I can very well imagine one (man or woman) saying in a very familiar context : _J'avais une crisse d'envie de pisser ! _
But as I also wrote, whoever needs to go to the toilet doesn't really have to specify the urge. I call that "TMI". You can stop at _envie._


broglet said:


> I had an overwhelming volition for micturition"


 Love it.


----------



## jaktown

JClaudeK said:


> The connotation, yes.


I beg to differ: the *denotation* is the same, the connotation is different.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thanks.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Nicomon's "(J'avais une) *méchante* envie de pisser" or marcolo's "J'avais une *furieuse* envie de pisser" sound most natural and most similar in register to me.


----------



## petit1

Someone I knew very well had a funny way of saying it: "_J'ai une envie de faire pipi qui ne tiendrait pas dans un panier à salade_". (The "*panier à salade*" being the old spin wire metal basket.)


----------



## broglet

bonjour petit1 - c'est vraiment bizarre!  Peut-être il faisait allusion à un fourgon cellulaire


----------



## petit1

Eh non, c'était bien le panier dans lequel on secouait la salade pour l'essorer. C'était rigolo car de toute façon aucun liquide ne pourrait rester dans cet objet.


----------



## broglet

C'est pour ça que je ne le comprends pas. Même un tout petit pipi n'y tiendrait pas!


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de réaliser qu'avec « pipi », je dirais « _J'ai une grosse / méchante envie de pipi_ »... sans l'ajout de _faire.
_
Avez-vous remarqué que ces fils « toilettes » sont toujours assez longs ?


----------



## petit1

Broglet, l'humour français est parfois absurde. C'en est un exemple.


----------



## jetset

Il y a aussi cette tournure qu'affectionnent les d'jeuns :
"J'avais grave envie de pisser".


----------



## broglet

petit1 said:


> Broglet, l'humour français est parfois absurde. C'en est un exemple.


l'anglais aussi!


----------



## DrChen

jetset said:


> "J'avais grave envie de pisser".


Oui, et j'ajouterais "j'avais envie de pisser de ouf !"


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Je viens de réaliser qu'avec « pipi », je dirais « _J'ai une grosse / méchante envie de pipi_ »... sans l'ajout de _faire._


Sans "faire" ? 

Dirais-tu aussi "J'ai envie de caca." ?
Je n'ai jamais recontré ni l'un ni l'autre !


----------



## lamy08

DrChen said:


> Oui, et j'ajouterais "j'avais envie de pisser de ouf !"


Plutôt : j'avais une envie de pisser de ouf.

 À propos: envie ou besoin?


----------



## Nicomon

@ JClaudeK :   Je ne dis pas «_ caca_ ».   Mais si je le disais... je supprimerais  « _de faire_ ».
Un enfant - tout au moins au Québec - dirait :  _j'ai envie pipi / j'ai envie caca.   _

Mais je n'ai  pas écrit _j'ai envie de_.   J'ai écrit :   _j'ai *une* + adjectif + envie de pipi.  _

Une simple recherche sur google me porte à croire que c'est assez courant.  Je serais étonnée que ce soit une tournure typiquement québécoise.
Mais je me demande bien ce que je fais encore sur ce fil.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,


lamy08 said:


> Plutôt : j'avais une envie de pisser de ouf.


J'avais fait la remarque à DrChen qui m'a répondu que c'est bien la nouvelle façon de parler des jeunes. Il était dépité comme nous.


----------



## ForeverHis

J'adore ! "I gotta pee bad." Poor English, but heard often enough among family and friends here in the US. Excuse me, I have an overwhelming volition for micturition. (Thanks Broglet!)

Just a quick note. It really should be "I had to pee *really *badly", but colloquially we tend to say "I had to pee really bad." "Real bad" is considered substandard English. I never say that.


----------



## broglet

As a BE speaker I am not well-qualified to comment but I suspect there may be an age factor here. A youngster might prefer to say 'real bad' to enhance his 'street credibility'. It doesn't seem like substandard English to me, just different English. But please await confirmation or refutation from a native AE speaker.


----------



## Itisi

I badly needed the loo.
I needed to find a loo pdq (pretty damn quick)


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, on réécrit la phrase en anglais, ou on traduit la phrase titre du fil de l'anglais au français ? 
Faudrait savoir, parce que là... ça devient  « confusant ».


----------



## Itisi

Je suis confusée...


----------



## ForeverHis

broglet said:


> As a BE speaker I am not well-qualified to comment but I suspect there may be an age factor here. A youngster might prefer to say 'real bad' to enhance his 'street credibility'. It doesn't seem like substandard English to me, just different English.


 You're right Broglet. I should have said it's not standard English. I checked the dictionary and it's considered acceptable in  informal spoken language. Having said that, even the young people I know don't say that unless they're just learning the language. I do know people who use 'real' as an adverb, but they make a lot of grammatical errors, hence my erroneous conclusion. Thanks for speaking up.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

jetset said:


> Il y a aussi cette tournure qu'affectionnent les d'jeuns :
> "J'avais grave envie de pisser".


----------



## DrChen

lamy08 said:


> Plutôt : j'avais une envie de pisser de ouf.


Non non lamy. Comme l'a dit Atcheque, de ouf ne qualifie pas l'envie, mais le verbe avoir.
Des phrases telles que "je suis déçu de ouf" s'entendent communément chez nos amis nés à partir de 1994


----------



## petit1

Pour compléter ma suggestion, je signale que "une envie de pisser qui ne tiendrait pas dans un violon est bel et bien une expression française connue.
Voir dans ce blog : 10 vérités sur les filles
"_c'est toujours quand elles ont fini de se faire les ongles et qu'elles les laissent sécher qu'elles
sont soudainement prises d'une envie de pisser qui ne tiendrait pas dans un panier à salade_."
Pensées hautement intellectuelles et réflexions très philosophiques.: Pensée n°1


----------

